
Fonts Used by US Court of Appeals in Opinions - DarkContinent
https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/ge0o5j/fonts_used_by_us_courts_of_appeals_in_opinions/
======
blululu
I really appreciate this research. Serifed Fonts make sense for legal briefs.
The fact that so many judges are drafting documents in monospaced Courier is
rather surprising, though I guess the skeuomorphism may have some appeal to
typewriter nostalgia. The thing that I immediately think of when I see this
are the old threads on programming fonts here on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058946)
There was a ton of variety, but everyone was using a monospaced gothic font.

